# Powder question...



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

Ok so I haven't been reloading for real long, it is something that I have recently gotten into. From the start I used a powder measure to drop my powder then fine tune it with a scale on EVERY round. 

But now I've heard from at least 3 different people that they use the scale to dial in the powder measurement and then only check with a scale every 10 to 50 rounds.

I have 2 questions/concerns. 1)It seems that since I use a scale on every round that no 2 powder measurements weighed the same. They are all close but not identical. Is variation normal when using a powder measure rather than a scale? 2)If I go to just using the powder measure will the variation I'm seeing have much effect on accuracy?

I am using a Lee powder measure and scale. The powder I mainly use is IMR 4831.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Rifle rounds I weigh everyone. I use a powder thrower to throw charges .5 grns light, then I trickle in the remainder with midway power powder trickler.

If you do everything with the same motions you can get fairly accurate powder throws. If you are inconsistant, added vibration can pack more powder into the throwers volume measure and throw off the weight.


-DallanC


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

DallanC said:


> Rifle rounds I weigh everyone. I use a powder thrower to throw charges .5 grns light, then I trickle in the remainder with midway power powder trickler.


DallanC (as always) has good insight here.

I do the same with my rifle rounds. It probably all depends on how picky you want to be with the cartridges you are loading for as well. If they are just quick plinking rounds you know you will be burning though quickly, I'd probably say you wont care much. But if you are looking for consistency and accuracy, you will need a trickler (I have a Redding trickler that I paid $20 for at Gallensons).

It seems that most guys start reloading because of 1) cost 2) they dont make it any more 3) and to get better accuracy. (there are probably other reasons too). I'd assume you are doing it for reasons 1 & 3, and some might argue that a granule of powder here and there wont make a difference, but I'm picky and want consistency.

Seems like when I started reloading a short while ago, I asked a similar question and Frisco Pete first suggested buying a powder trickler to me, and my groups improved almost immediately.


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

Some powders throw more consistently than others. IMR4831 is an extruded powder and it wont throw as well as a ball or flake powder. I'd keep weighing EVERY one.
I can't tell you if a few tenths difference even matters..... I've always made each handload as perfect as I possibly can. but, the larger the case = the less important a perfect measure becomes.


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

Thanks for the advice fellas! This reaffirms what I was thinking and yes cost and accuracy are my targets. Well that and I have this ridiculous desire to do every single possible thing I can on my own. 

I'll look into a trickler although I gotta admit I know nothing about them.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Here is what mine looks like:
http://www.midwayusa.com/viewproduct/?p ... ber=487186

You fill it with some powder an turn the knob on the right and it slowly drops granules of powder out the other end (so as to allow you to get the exact charge you want)


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

It depends on the powder that you are using. The large grained extruded powders (like IMR 4831) don't meter well through a powder measure. That is one reason that I like H 4831sc so well. And why I shoot the Ball or Spherical powders more and more. 

A trickler is a contraption that holds a small amount of powder in a hopper, and has a little pipe that is threads on the inside. It allows you to add to your powder charge a kernel at a time. They also make an automatic powder measure that will do it all for you. Those fancy electronic scales will make it easier as well.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

My trickler is battery powered, just hold the button and it pours out in a light but steady flow.

This is fairly close to what my setup looks like. Just imagine a powder measure in between and you got it:










-DallanC


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I think I like your tricker better Dallan. Mine is a little short and almost rests on the tray when trickling, and sometimes I bump the tray when moving the trickler into place causing a little powder to spill


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Like this one

http://www.pact.com/index.php?option=co ... Itemid=126


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Loke said:


> Like this one
> 
> http://www.pact.com/index.php?option=co ... Itemid=126


Thats on my list of things to buy the day after I win the lotto 

-DallanC


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Did you read the Q&A section on that meter? :lol: 


> Q: Wouldn't they be cheaper if you made them in China like your competitors have done?
> 
> *A: Yes they would.*


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I think I may have to seriously consider that setup, I have been beam scale weighting all my hunting rifle rounds and throwing my 223 charges with a Uniflow powder measure while verfing every 10th charge with my scale.


----------

